# Any Info on these Two.



## offishn (Apr 16, 2013)

Are these very common. How old are they.

 Danville Brew & Ice Co. Looks to be a applied top. Three piece mold. Has a NB on the bottom. Was this a Beer Bottle?

 Ledicott's Southend.on.sea It looks like a applied top with a internal threads? But not sure if I am stating right. The Bottom has a L's on it. with a shadow of the L's


----------



## offishn (Apr 16, 2013)

Some How I cant seam to get these upright.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 16, 2013)

American Breweries II lists Danville doing business 1894-1906.  I wouldn't call it a common bottle.  The lip is a BALTIMORE LOOP SEAL.  It is a beer bottle.  Got nothing on the other.

 Could this Danville be the town that "PHINEAS AND FERB" hail from?  [8|]


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 16, 2013)

I also have that Danville bottle but yours is a little different but I like it. Would you be willing to sell the Danville blob?


----------



## offishn (Apr 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottleworm
> 
> I also have that Danville bottle but yours is a little different but I like it. Would you be willing to sell the Danville blob?


 

 I would be willing to sell it. Shoot me a PM. And let me know what your thinking.

 Rob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 17, 2013)

> Three piece mold


No to both for that.


----------



## offishn (Apr 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK now now. I'm still learning here.[][][]


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 18, 2013)

the dark one is prolly English
 Fred


----------



## offishn (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it the SOUTHEND-ON-SEA that makes you think English?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2013)

From.

 Hello Robert,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. The Ledicott's is a British ginger beer / mineral water from the early 20th Century. The form and the internal threads make it so. 




From.

 Southend-On-Sea is an well known seaside resort of Essex.


----------



## offishn (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow Thanks, Now there is some info I was hoping to get. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## emmas42 (May 10, 2013)

Hello!  I stumbled upon this page as I was googling a bottle I bought in an antique shop.

 I am from Southend on Sea and bought a Ledicott bottle to fill with Southend sand to use in my new house in a different county.  (A little bit of home!)

 I thought that you might be interested in this video:

 http://www.eafa.org.uk/catalogue/140 

 At about 11.20 there is footage of the Ledicott bottling plant.  Not much footage, but quite cool.

 If you watch any of the other footage, I can confirm that the pubs are still there and look pretty much the same!  In fact the Railway pub is one of my favorites.  We still have a carnival and a carnival queen too!

 I may be back on this forum again.  I think I want to find a few more ledicott bottle for my (soon to be) collection.

 Emma. x


----------



## offishn (May 22, 2013)

Wow Thanks, If you decide in the future you need another bottle, let me know. I would be interested in selling this one.


> ORIGINAL:  emmas42
> 
> Hello!  I stumbled upon this page as I was googling a bottle I bought in an antique shop.
> 
> ...


----------

